# The $4 trip appreciation thread



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

thanks travis last night i had 15 trips all freaking 4 bucks, ur plan was a success........


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

How long did it take you to get the 15 tips?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> How long did it take you to get the 15 tips?





upnetuser said:


> Got my first $4 fare yesterday, so I will add to the appreciation thread.
> 
> With that said, what area/city do you work in that has so many $4 trips?


i work 10hours yesterday
manhattan and hermosa beach
try to avoid that area youll get stuck inside the $4 zone


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

2 on friday, 2 on thursday, none last night.

Huge losers, taking at least 15 minutes each from ping to my rating the customer per the timer app I have on my android now.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't experience $4 fares because I only drive when surge is 2.0x or higher, aka min $9 fare + reasonable/cover-your-expenses mileage rate. 

Sometimes when I end a trip I get a call for a 1.75x fare before I can sign out. I will usually still take those if the pickup is close, it will at least be break even.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Yup, as of 01 Sept 2014, the LA/OC $4 Minimum is a Uber40% / Driver 60% split now.
How? $4 min - $1 "Safe Rider Fee (aka Uber Bonus)= $3 x 80/20

Scoreboard:
Uber = $1.60
Driver = $2.40

* Gave out my first Rider "1" Rating last night...ever. Made me wait 10 minutes, had 5 passengers in my car, and it was a $4 minimum ride. Could I have turned it down (yes, and usually do re 5 passengers) but wanted to give my first "1" rating to warn other drivers. Did I get a tip...after they apologized for the short trip...neit, nada, zip, nani mo morrattenai.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> thanks travis last night i had 15 trips all freaking 4 bucks, ur plan was a success........


The sad thing is that this thread should be called the "$2.40 trip" appreciation thread. Because on those trips Uber takes 40% ($1.60) and the driver gets only $2.40.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> thanks travis last night i had 15 trips all freaking 4 bucks, ur plan was a success........


any tips??


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> any tips??


zero freaking tips :/
uber plans volume they got it what a success...
claps...


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

Time to quit driving fellas. The only message Travis will listen to.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

the beach areas from redondo to manhattan are to be avoided for the most part unless you learn how to/when to work the immediate and surrounding areas. i won't divulge that because i had to learn on my own as should everybody.

80% of the time you're just going to take people a few blocks to each beaches respective piers and what not. people from the south bay tend to stay in the south bay.

sometimes you'll get stuck driving somebody from hermosa to palos verdes which is a nice distance but the hills and darkness of PV just make for a crappy driving conditions and wear on your car.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Yup, as of 01 Sept 2014, the LA/OC $4 Minimum is a Uber40% / Driver 60% split now.
> How? $4 min - $1 "Safe Rider Fee (aka Uber Bonus)= $3 x 80/20
> 
> Scoreboard:
> ...


I would have taken the $5 cancellation fee....


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> I would have taken the $5 cancellation fee....


Yes, I know and I have other times, but this time, I took the bullet so I could give out a "1" Client Rating as a warning for other Drivers. My bad


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

When I pull up to the location, I set a timer. After 5:05, I cancel. I don't call. Remember - uber is cashless, call less. $5 for no gas. Best part is that uber will stick it to the pax if they ***** about it.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah I had a 4 dollar ride too ... These rates suck a donkey schlong. 

I haven't driven uber in 10 days ... partly just busy ... partly just not motivated by the poor rates. 

I'm going out Wednesday for sure and maybe some tomorrow ... probably not.

I need to go out one day at least to pay for 2 weeks phone fees and to pass out my lyft promo code. I guarantee these cheapass uber riders are going to eat up that free $25 lyft ride like fat chicks in a cupcake shop.

If I can't make money driving for uber I will find other ways.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> When I pull up to the location, I set a timer. After 5:05, I cancel. I don't call. Remember - uber is cashless, call less. $5 for no gas. Best part is that uber will stick it to the pax if they ***** about it.


Have u actually gotten the $5 cancel payment?

If so does uber take 20%?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> When I pull up to the location, I set a timer. After 5:05, I cancel. I don't call. Remember - uber is cashless, call less. $5 for no gas. Best part is that uber will stick it to the pax if they ***** about it.


I'm will still text/call but most likely will cancel at the 5 minute mark. It is unreasonable for Uber to expect drivers to wait 10 minutes with rates so low, and unreasonable for Riders to expect Drivers to wait beyond 5 minutes.

This does not mean I won't be polite, informative, and strive to provide great client service. But I can't do ANY of these unless the Rider is in my vehicle, right?

* I had one Rider apologize that he was a few minutes late. He said he always trys to be outside before the Driver pulls up. But that, as all of you know, is the unfortunate exception.


----------



## lyftdriver (Sep 3, 2014)

Passengers are getting more and more entitled. I got a ping one morning. Drove to it, it was a fancy apartment building. Five minutes pass and no passenger in sight. I call her and she says she will be down in "a few minutes". After another 10 minutes a late 20s woman gets in the car. The whole ride of 10 minutes she is putting makeup, all kinds of it. By the end of the process she looked like ready to go on stage. My car interior is ivory color. And I know from my ex dropping make up on beige carpet that that black stuff stains like charcoal. Anyway, I was on a good mood that day so I didn't say anything.

Three days later, driving in the same area at the same time I get a ping to her building again. This time I waited 12 minutes for her. She does the same makeup routine in the car. And upon arrival to the destination she says: Was the fare already started when I came down ? I said, yes, since a few weeks ago Lyft starts the fare exactly 1 minute after the car has arrived at the requested address. She angrily says "that is so unfair" and gets out of the car with a pissed attitude. So because they have been used to making drivers wait with no compensation, now that Lyft has decided that passengers need to be incentivized a little bit to not make cars wait a lot, she felt she was "unfairly" treated.

Uber also needs to get onboard with the concept. After x minutes of the car arriving at the requested address, the meter should automatically start ticking. I don't care if it is 1 minute like for Lyft, or 2 or 3 minutes. It is not so much because of the additional peanuts that we will make because the clock will tick for a few extra minutes. It is because if passengers know that they will be charged for the time that they make the driver wait, they will come out sooner. And that will mean less dead time waiting for the passenger to show up, thus with more time left for possible additional trips.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

lyftdriver said:


> Passengers are getting more and more entitled. I got a ping one morning. Drove to it, it was a fancy apartment building. Five minutes pass and no passenger in sight. I call her and she says she will be down in "a few minutes". After another 10 minutes a late 20s woman gets in the car. The whole ride of 10 minutes she is putting makeup, all kinds of it. By the end of the process she looked like ready to go on stage. My car interior is ivory color. And I know from my ex dropping make up on beige carpet that that black stuff stains like charcoal. Anyway, I was on a good mood that day so I didn't say anything.
> 
> Three days later, driving in the same area at the same time I get a ping to her building again. This time I waited 12 minutes for her. She does the same makeup routine in the car. And upon arrival to the destination she says: Was the fare already started when I came down ? I said, yes, since a few weeks ago Lyft starts the fare exactly 1 minute after the car has arrived at the requested address. She angrily says "that is so unfair" and gets out of the car with a pissed attitude. So because they have been used to making drivers wait with no compensation, now that Lyft has decided that passengers need to be incentivized a little bit to not make cars wait a lot, she felt she was "unfairly" treated.
> 
> Uber also needs to get onboard with the concept. After x minutes of the car arriving at the requested address, the meter should automatically start ticking. I don't care if it is 1 minute like for Lyft, or 2 or 3 minutes. It is not so much because of the additional peanuts that we will make because the clock will tick for a few extra minutes. It is because if passengers know that they will be charged for the time that they make the driver wait, they will come out sooner. And that will mean less dead time waiting for the passenger to show up, thus with more time left for possible additional trips.


I would have likely rated them a 2 or 3 after the first ride, so there would not be a match again if this was Lyft. The second ride is probably a 1 star. Ideally both of these rides would be avoided as they had signs of trouble before starting.


----------



## lyftdriver (Sep 3, 2014)

grams777 said:


> I would have likely rated them a 2 or 3 after the first ride, so there would not be a match again if this was Lyft. The second ride is probably a 1 star. Ideally both of these rides would be avoided as they had signs of trouble before starting.


Yes, that is another way in which Lyft has implemented a feature that Uber needs to also get on board with. If either party rates the other 3 or less, they are never matched again. Why are Uber system engineers/programmers so lazy that they don't do the little work that would take them to include in the Uber app all the good features of the Lyft app ? These items, like automatically starting the fare clock after one minute of arrival or excluding future matches for ratings of 3 or less are trivial to program. Why is the whole technology/systems area of Uber so poorly managed ? They don't even have a driver's app on Android. Mid and High Schoolers that are good at coding, like Travis was at that age, could easily get all this work done better.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> When I pull up to the location, I set a timer. After 5:05, I cancel. I don't call. Remember - uber is cashless, call less. $5 for no gas. Best part is that uber will stick it to the pax if they ***** about it.


In my experience, Uber sticks it to the driver if the passenger complains. The cancellation fee you though you were getting magically becomes zero.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Have u actually gotten the $5 cancel payment?
> 
> If so does uber take 20%?


Yes, Uber still takes 20%.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Yup, as of 01 Sept 2014, the LA/OC $4 Minimum is a Uber40% / Driver 60% split now.
> How? $4 min - $1 "Safe Rider Fee (aka Uber Bonus)= $3 x 80/20
> 
> Scoreboard:
> ...


Uber fights for these chicken-shit riders to be regular valued customers. Showering them with free $10, $20, $30+ trip vouchers. Doing all and more to win trouble-makers.

What effort does UBER go to keep good drivers happy?


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Yeah I had a 4 dollar ride too ... These rates suck a donkey schlong.
> 
> I haven't driven uber in 10 days ... partly just busy ... partly just not motivated by the poor rates.
> 
> ...


That would be sad if it weren't so ****ing funny: "fat chicks in a cupcake shop." I am a fat chicken so don't jump all over me everyone. Thanks for making me laugh!!!


----------

